# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Makita Impact Driver: can't remove bit, help please?

## stan250

Hi,
The knurled collar on my impact driver is supposed to move forward thereby allowing the bit to be released, only it wont move forward and is stuck.
Have tried silicone lubricant, wrenches etc but it wont budge.
Is there a trick to this I am missing or is my driver now finished?

----------


## TermiMonster

try tapping the bit on the ground a couple of times....if it doesn't work, do it a gain, but harder...I find that sometimes this frees a stuck bit (not an uncommon problem with the impact drivers).

----------


## stan250

> try tapping the bit on the ground a couple of times....if it doesn't work, do it a gain, but harder...I find that sometimes this frees a stuck bit (not an uncommon problem with the impact drivers).

   Thanks for the suggestion. Just went and tried it but no go. The plastic surround did fall off though....... :Biggrin:

----------


## Gaza

we have in the past had a bit stuck in these as they put the bit in direct not in to a holder, the first time we had a power tool place that pulled the back off the impacter and pucnhed it out, 
secound time i grinded the bit sqaure and clamped in bench vice and tapped the drill with hammer

----------


## stan250

Kept on using the bit holder which was stuck in there and now that has broken off so there is only the stub left inside and nothing protuding.
Looks like I will have to send it off to a service agent......that's if these things are repairable or designed to be thrown away.

----------


## Gaza

maybe use an ezy out drill it in then use this to grip it to pull it out. 
you can buy an 18v LXT impact for about 100 bucks these days seems crazy to pay anymore that 20 bucks to fix it,

----------


## justonething

How long has the bits been left in the driver. A picture would be good.
I checked my driver. There is a circlip holding the collar back, If you take the circlip out. The collar should come out. Once its out, I dont think you will be able to put it back

----------


## stan250

> How long has the bits been left in the driver. A picture would be good.
> I checked my driver. There is a circlip holding the collar back, If you take the circlip out. The collar should come out. Once its out, I dont think you will be able to put it back

  I changed bits about an hour before so no it wasnt rusted in.
I think as these chucks get older they get a bit worn. I suspect there are ball bearings in there, so unless its schmick in there I guess thats why they get stuck.
Its about 4 years old with quite a fair amount of use.

----------


## Ash-g

Yep they do wear out over time. Especially if the impact function is engaged frequently and in tough going materials like hardwood for extended periods. Sometimes you might be lucky and it will just be the actuall bit that is worn just that little too much or at worst, the inside of the chuck has worn slightly larger, then the small ball that holds the bit in the chuck will be jammed against the shaft of the bit. Once they are this badly worn, even when you get it out, chances are the next bit you put in will jam and your back to square one. Take it it to a power tool repairer as these quick release chucks are definately replaceable. The newer Makita quick release chucks seem alot better, I have had one in service for 3+ years constant use all day (I'm a metal roofer) and haven't had any problems with it. The newer chucks also have a feature where you don't have to pull the sleeve backto insert a bit, you just push it in and automatically engages. Nothing special, but when your frequenty changing bits over it does speed things up a little.

----------


## Belair_Boy

A bit late now but a regular application of a little Molybdenum disulphide grease will go a long way towards keeping the impact driver chuck in working order and stop the bit from sticking. 
Metal to metal contact in the impact drill chuck can cause the bit to "weld" itself in place. 
It is also a good idea to put a little on any SDS drill bit before use.
A friend of mine had his $1400 HILTI hammer ruined by someone borrowing it and not applying the grease as instructed  :Redface:

----------


## justonething

> It is also a good idea to put a little on any SDS drill bit before use.
> A friend of mine had his $1400 HILTI hammer ruined by someone borrowing it and not applying the grease as instructed

  That would have been no grease in the gear box the ruined his drill wouldn't it?  :Smilie:

----------


## stan250

Cost of the various bits needed to replace the chuck and the procedure to change it, just wasnt worth it.
Looked at the offerings at around $100 but they seemed to be of dubious origin and could even be fakes, who knows.
Bunnings do them for $129, My local Mitre10 had them for $204 but they price matched Bunnings.....with a drop of over $70.

----------


## Belair_Boy

> That would have been no grease in the gear box the ruined his drill wouldn't it?

  No, the SDS drill bit welded itself into the chuck and could not be removed.  The cost of the new chuck and labour was so high that repair wasn't worth it.   :Frown:

----------

